
A honeypot programmed in Micropython for the ESP8266 - gkm25
https://github.com/gbafana25/esp8266_honeypot
======
martijn9612
A way more interesting and more complete honeypot is
[https://github.com/honeytrap/honeytrap](https://github.com/honeytrap/honeytrap).
It combines a great list of services exposed to the internet and is very
extendable. Currently development has a somewhat lower priority, but in the
near future, it'll be ramped up.

~~~
jpdb
I think the difference is that the Honeypot in the OP runs in an ESP8266; a
small, single core chip that can be had for under $5.

~~~
drb91
While this is true, why not just get a raspberry pi zero or whatever?

~~~
gkm25
Developing on an ESP8266 is completely different than a RasPi Zero. If you
want a challenge, and want to write code that can run in 80KB of RAM and have
the code and all of its dependencies fit in 4MB of flash, then that’s part of
the reason why microcontrollers are popular (also because a lot of them are
easy to get going with).

~~~
drb91
Great answer, thank you :)

------
zachruss92
I've always been amazed by the power of these little ESP chips. I'm actually
really curious to see what outside the box use cases the ESP 8266 and the ESP
32 will have in the future.

------
i_am_nomad
Do the authors ever reveal if they detected any would-be hackers?

~~~
droopybuns
No.

This is an adorable project that assumes people who are familiar with nmap
regularly scan whatever they can.

It’s cute, but I’d expect it to be pretty dull to watch.

~~~
jeffalyanak
The only place that I've ever seen this kind of honeypot regularly pick
anything up is on college campuses.

~~~
tty7
never heard of the mirai botnet i take it
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirai_(malware)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirai_\(malware\))

------
itronitron
if you can still edit the title would you please change it from _ALL CAPS_ to
mostly lower case?

------
CapacitorSet
That's a very unprofessional readme.

~~~
gkm25
I don't work on this full time, so it necessarily need to be professional.
Although I think I might cut down on the emojis.

------
chb
"The honeypot is set up to act as a telnet server owned by a fake bank."

Really?

~~~
gkm25
its just a joke/fun thing I decided to do.

